# 4 Tips For Getting Faster At 3x3 (Sub-20 / Sub-15)



## teboecubes (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Spacey10 (Jun 30, 2020)

Double post?


----------



## brododragon (Jun 30, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Double post?


Wdym the other thread was for what it should be titled.


----------



## teboecubes (Jun 30, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Double post?


I posted this in Puzzle Video Gallery and here since I thought this video applied to both topics

Edit: so there's something in the forum rules saying to not post threads twice, I'll delete this one and leave the one in Puzzle Video Gallery up.

Edit2: how do i delete a thread


----------



## Spacey10 (Jun 30, 2020)

teboecubes said:


> I posted this in Puzzle Video Gallery and here since I thought this video applied to both topics
> 
> Edit: so there's something in the forum rules saying to not post threads twice, I'll delete this one and leave the one in Puzzle Video Gallery up.
> 
> Edit2: how do i delete a thread


Mods? @pjk


----------

